# I'm Having a REALLY Bad Day



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

...just thought I'd share. You know the kind, where you just can't say or do anything right? Thankfully bad days eventually come to an end.

Off to find some chocolate!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I wish I could send you some of the good vibes I'm still basking in. Or at least some Godiva. That always makes me feel better. 









Here's some virtual chocolate, hope it helps a little


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry you're having such a bad day! Yes, thankfully your day is almost at an end ... hopefully. Now you can sit in your most comfortable chair, have some delicious chocolate, drink some tea and read on your beloved Kindle.  Hope tomorrow is bright and sunny for you!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe this will cheer you up:

The Falling Sand Game

Careful.... it's wierdly addicting.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

AWWWWW -

here's a big

HUG​


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> ...just thought I'd share. You know the kind, where you just can't say or do anything right? Thankfully bad days eventually come to an end.
> 
> Off to find some chocolate!


Sorry about that. I'm not having such a good one myself. Headachey and I have to drop off laundry and pick up other laundry . . . and it's raining.

For me the closest thing to a cure is to swim laps, which I may do later.

Marti


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hang in there!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Maybe this will cheer you up:
> 
> The Falling Sand Game
> 
> Careful.... it's wierdly addicting.


Geoffrey - that's not nice LOL LOL LOL


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Awww.  Hugs.  Glass half full.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I made brownies tonight - maybe you can do the same - mine was because of weather related blahs - chocolate cures most everything - and I may frost them with Nutella .... 

Hang in there - and hugs ...


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Totally agree about the chocolate! 

When I have that kind of day, I tell myself the next day HAS to be better. (statistically speaking, here.)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

OK, All together now...

The sun'll come out tomorrow
Bet your bottom dollar
That tomorrow
There'll be sun!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hang in there! I am sorry to hear about your bad day, I hope tomorrow is twice as good to make up for this one.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> ...just thought I'd share. You know the kind, where you just can't say or do anything right? Thankfully bad days eventually come to an end.
> 
> Off to find some chocolate!


Sorry about the bad day. Don't worry tomorrow promises to be 10 times better.  (((HUGS)))


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope things have imporved by now. Hang in there!



rho said:


> I made brownies tonight - maybe you can do the same - mine was because of weather related blahs - chocolate cures most everything - and I may frost them with Nutella ....


I'm going to try this sometime. I just bought two packages of Nutella at Costco today. What a happy coincidence!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I just bought two packages of Nutella at Costco today. What a happy coincidence!


I didn't know Costco sold Nutella! This could be bad, very bad.....


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I didn't know Costco sold Nutella! This could be bad, very bad.....


In large, 26.5 oz packages, two to a pack. I think it's about $7-8 for the two. It's a lot of Nutella but I have yet to find anything that it doesn't taste great on. Our favorite treat is crepes with Nutella.

And yes. Bad, very bad.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

kindle zen said:


>


That is so cute. It's gotta bring a little sunshine to your heart.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your day










theresam


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

NYCKindleFan,
Hope today is going better for you!  And the weekend brings you some smiles!  Maybe you can get some purrs from the kitty in your avatar?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Geoffrey - that's not nice LOL LOL LOL


hehehe It's fun!!! it always cheers me right up ... I just can't stop once I start playing. Next thing I know it's 4 hours later.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Maybe this will cheer you up:
> 
> The Falling Sand Game
> 
> Careful.... it's wierdly addicting.


I tried this today. I got a kick out of it, I played for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! Today was better.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

That falling sand game is extremely addictive.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> That falling sand game is extremely addictive.


that it is.


----------

